# This Week in Gaming: March 13



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 13, 2017)

Two things

WONDERBOY MAKES A COMEBACK
TOEJAM & EARL ON SWITCH
@Chary (No nothing important, just felt like tagging you) But thank you for this though.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 13, 2017)

Persona 5 is up first on the release list. Please, please stay there.


----------



## Chary (Mar 13, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Persona 5 is up first on the release list. Please, please stay there.


Sites such as IGN/Gamespot/Etc already have the game in-hand. No more delays, the game is finally at the home stretch.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> Sites such as IGN/Gamespot/Etc already have the game in-hand. No more delays, the game is finally at the home stretch.


Our prayers have been answered!  now just give us the game slightly early and it'll be all the better.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> Sites such as IGN/Gamespot/Etc already have the game in-hand. No more delays, the game is finally at the home stretch.


Sega force delay for sonic mania hype. 

Just know if that happens you may die a little inside.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 13, 2017)

Chary said:


> *NieR Automata Comes to Steam on March 17
> *​After a ton of confusion from Platinum Games regarding the PC release of Nier Automata, the game finally gets confirmed for a Steam release on March 17, 2017.
> ​** SOURCE



. Have this ordered. GMG done a good deal for uk (£32)



Chary said:


> *Rocket League Getting New Dropshot Mode
> *​Rocket League is getting a brand new game mode coming out on March 22, according to developer Psyonix. This new mode focuses on players trying to break the arena floor apart, and then dunking the electrified ball downwards in order to score a goal. The longer you keep the ball in the air without touching the ground, the more powerful it becomes, allowing for easier goals. Psyonix also states that there will be more changes coming to the game, like more achievements, rocket trails, and car body paint, as well as a brand new competitive season, and a focus on eSports content.
> 
> SOURCE



Aww yiss.

Give me them wheels.


5 days between nier and rocket league...... That's tough, but I think I can get through it before Rocket League calls me again .


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice news week, @Chary!


----------



## Stephano (Mar 13, 2017)

DEMON SOULS ON PC HYPE..... I'm really excited


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 13, 2017)

That'll be epic once Demon's Souls is playable on PC. I really, really want to play through it again but it's such a pain to set my PS3 up and try find my copy of Demon's Souls.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

Next off PS4 emulation

In 25 years


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 14, 2017)

Looking forward to Shadow of War and English release of Monster Hunter XX.

Great news about the emulators. It has come so far.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 14, 2017)

FUCKomani is going to take down MGO IN 3...2...1


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 14, 2017)

Great reporting @Chary !  

Anyway I am most interested in the idea of Sunshine being multiplayer since it was a game that me and my sister used to put a ton of time into back in the day and would love to see it being multiplayer as that really would change the gameplay.


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 14, 2017)

yOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOka lAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAylEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE hype


----------



## Xabring (Mar 14, 2017)

It's gonna be a good month for PC an PS4 I see.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 15, 2017)

@Chary 

Psyonix added another blog post with extra details on the changes.

http://www.rocketleague.com/news/changes-coming-with-competitive-season-4/

Seems the whiners got their way, Neo Tokyo is going because shit players can't handle the ramps and also because of lack of use in pro play. Really disapointing from Psyonix. Tailoring stuff around the small minority of pro players. Already bad enough with the keys only benefiting them, but now this as well.


----------



## Darkdawn665 (Mar 18, 2017)

Can't wait for that Personal 5 release!


----------



## azzarod (Mar 19, 2017)

Chary said:


> *Steam To Add 10% GST To All Game Purchases In Certain Countries
> *​Following the above news, it appears Sony won't be the only one imposing a new tax on digital goods. Starting this month, Steam will be adding a tax rate according to where you live, and it will be rolling out for the following countries: Switzerland, South Korea, Japan, New Zealand, Iceland, South Africa, and India. Australia will be hit the hardest, with a 10% tax to each purchase.
> 
> SOURCE: GBAtemp Press Inbox
> ...




I can confirm this item in Australia, at least - the Parliment recently passed legislation requiring GST (a 10% tax on everything not deemed by gov't to  be essential to life)  to be applied on all digital content - games, movies, music, apps, everything.​


----------



## Qtis (Mar 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> *Steam To Add 10% GST To All Game Purchases In Certain Countries*​





Chary said:


> PlayStation Store To Start Charging Tax On Purchases (State Dependant)


So basically the EU way of taxing is coming around. I've been a bit surprised it's taken so long considering all the geolocation options available. 10% is still mild as many countries have VAT at more than 20% for everything


----------



## azzarod (Mar 23, 2017)

Qtis said:


> So basically the EU way of taxing is coming around. I've been a bit surprised it's taken so long considering all the geolocation options available. 10% is still mild as many countries have VAT at more than 20% for everything



Tell me about it..10% GST isn't that bad once you get used to it. With the VAT in a lot of Europe being 20% (as you said), I'm amazed anyone buys anything other than food and necessary clothing.


----------

